# Ένσταση Lexicon κατά προκήρυξης διαγωνισμού μετάφρασης



## oliver_twisted (Aug 24, 2011)

Καλησπέρα! Έλαβα αυτό το μέιλ από την εταιρεία Lexicon.

Αγαπητοί συνεργάτες,

σας κοινοποιούμε ένσταση της εταιρίας Lexicon προς το Εθνικό Ταμείο Επιχειρηματικότητας και Ανάπτυξης, με αφορμή την προκήρυξη διαγωνισμού μετάφρασης (συνημμένως η προκήρυξη και η ένσταση), με την παράκληση να κοινοποιηθεί περαιτέρω σε άλλους συναδέλφους σας και μέλη σωματείων και συλλόγων της μεταφραστικής κοινότητας στην Ελλάδα. Πεποίθηση όλων μας στη Lexicon είναι πως πρέπει επιτέλους να επικρατήσουν συνθήκες υγιούς ανταγωνισμού στον ευρύτερο Δημόσιο Τομέα της χώρας μας, να παύσουν τα φαινόμενα 'φωτογραφικών' διατάξεων και όρων στις προκηρύξεις δημόσιων διαγωνισμών και να αναλάβει ο καθένας εξ ημών τις ευθύνες του για την εξυγίανση της Δημόσιας Διοίκησης. Περιστατικά απευθείας αναθέσεων έργων, άνευ ουσιώδους αιτίας υπερεπειγουσών αναθέσεων, προκηρύξεως διαγωνισμών καθ' υπέρβαση της αρχής της αναλογικότητας ή διαγωνισμών που περιέχουν μη νόμιμους όρους και προϋποθέσεις επί ποινή αποκλεισμού, πρέπει να εκλείψουν από τον κλάδο και τον τόπο μας, ιδιαίτερα όταν διακυβεύεται δημόσιο χρήμα. Είμαστε σίγουροι πως η συντεταγμένη, ενεργός και στοχευμένη παρέμβαση των επαγγελματιών του κλάδου μας στις διοικήσεις των δημοσίων φορέων που προκηρύσσουν διαγωνισμούς μετάφρασης ή αναθέτουν απευθείας μεταφράσεις θα λειτουργήσει σε βάθος χρόνου καταλυτικά για τον υγιή ανταγωνισμό, για την ποιότητα των μεταφράσεων και για το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή στην Ελλάδα.

Με συναδελφικούς χαιρετισμούς,



Y.Γ. Οι επίμαχες διατάξεις βρίσκονται στο σημείο 1.7 Β της Προκήρυξης Μετάφρασης (σελ. 10 του pdf).


----------

